# Package Thieves



## Critter

I had a few choices of where to stick this one but since most on here will split a gut watching it I figured that it should go into the humor section.

Package thieves need to beware:


----------



## Bax*

Saw this video today. Made my day.


----------



## Ambassaduss

I thought this problem occurs in different seasons of the year because in the summer the number of parcels is always higher than in winter. That's why you have to queue in the summer to wait for your package. Some platforms do not have a good tracker to track the parcel to your door. If you have such a question, it means that it is worth using a unique tool that allows china package tracking. For me, it is much more convenient and relaxing because I know exactly where my online purchases are


----------



## 2full

That is cool revenge !!
I'll bet he could sell a whole bunch of them.


----------



## pollo70

Heck yeah! that will teach those 2 legged rats!


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Two minutes in, and I'm already impressed with this mans level of skill and determination.

EDIT: That guy should start making more of those and sell them on amazon.

EDIT 2:
Oh this gets better!


----------



## Critter

I forgot just how funny that this one was. 

Thanks for reviving it.


----------



## Bax*

If memory serves me right, the videos were kinda fake. Seems like they knew the package thieves in the videos and staged the ones we saw.
But the concept is solid nonetheless


----------



## Vanilla

Watch his squirrel obstacle course video.


----------

